# Life extension, muscle tissue and irisin



## Arnold (Feb 12, 2015)

Muscles release the protein irisin [structural formula shown below] into the bloodstream, and this amount is increased by physical exercise. Irisin inhibits cancer cells: we wrote about this recently. Spanish researchers also think that this same irisin can help people live longer, and they have written about it in the American Journal of Medicine. Physical

*Read More...*


----------

